
Show HN: Secrypto API to encrypt/decrypt text - daviducolo
http://secrypto.herokuapp.com
======
afshinmeh
Ok, what are the advantages of using this tool? what form of encryption are
you using? Why this is a thing?

------
sova
Is there a way to HTTPS / TLS curl? If not, this tool is pretty useless from
my cryptographic understanding, since someone could see the transactions if
they had access to your web logs. Not nitpicking, just bein' real.

